# Bella kidded!!!



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Bella kidded today with twin doelings! Yes!!! Bella did great and didn't need any help even though this was her first time kidding. She's being a great mom! These are the first kids out of one of my bucks and they have been greatly anticipated. I was thinking the buck would put a lot of white on these kids and boy did he ever!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

So cute!! Congrats.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is a picture of the sire. You can really tell that these are his kids.  I don't think he passed on his blue eyes though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Jadeyngomez (Apr 24, 2015)

What kind are they


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Jadeyngomez said:


> What kind are they


The mom is half nubian, one quarter alpine, and one quarter nigerian dwarf. The dad is a registered nigerian dwarf. So these babies are just grades but they will be great little milkers and/or pets. The mom is hopefully going to be my main milker.

These babies are so small they just fell out of her. A really easy first kidding for my Bella. The gold and white doeling is 3.6 lbs at one day old and the mouse brown and white doeling is 3.2 lbs. Bella was 6.5 lbs when she was born!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

It's been raining so much here lately that today was the twins first day out with the herd. They kept trying to nurse off their aunt who is due any day now. It was so funny! Here are some pics.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

They're adorable! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They sure are.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

They are soooo cute! Congratulations! Your buck is really adorable, too. He looks like vanilla ice cream and caramel sauce. LOL. (Can you tell I'm craving something sweet right now?!  )


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

Omg so precious and adorable


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Beautiful does!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I missed the original announcement -- the kids are adorable! Your buck did a great job.:hi5: Looks like they are all having fun.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Mouse and Goldie went to their new home today. I always knew they weren't staying but it was still a little hard to let them go. Bella cried all afternoon for them but she's quite right now. I hope she isn't sad for too long.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

It's hard not to get attached. Sorry to hear that Bella is sad. In my experience, it takes about 3 days for them to adapt.
How is she now?

Her kids are so beautiful. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

She got over it after a few days. She had her twin sister for company. So I think that helped. She milked good for me this year so I'm breeding her again. Just put her in with my polled buck Jet this morning.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

That's good. It's wonderful she had her twin sister around to help with the transition. I'm sure that helped. I'm amazed at the bond that develops between twins. I have two 10-month old Toggenburg doelings and whenever they lose sight of one another they call until they find each other. It's cute and annoying at the same time. "Ariel, she's *right there*! Persephone just walked behind a bush." :laugh:

Is Jet the buck on the previous page that looks a bit like Goldie?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

No, Jet is a different buck. He's a black ND with a few white spots. So these next kids will be darker (Swiss, sundgau, or black) colored most likely but some may be polled. Less disbudding would be nice. I still have Nugget, the sire of Bella's first kids. I just decided to change it up this year.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh cool. Jet sounds handsome.


----------

